# Any one no what this is ?



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

ANY ONE NO WHAT THIS IS ? JUST CAUGHT IT IN MY GARDEN


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a golden phestent i think
it'll be someones pet (if your in the UK that is)


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Pretty damn sexy is what it is!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

*goes off to google*


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

it is a pheasant


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

v. nice ornamental pheasant, well caught


----------



## P.A.D (May 11, 2009)

Yep its a cock Golden Pheasant. Not native to this country so has probably escaped from someone's collection.

Phil


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

So pretty!!!!!
:flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Awwww he needs kisses wook at his widdle faaaaace :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Stunning bird!


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Any one know of any where in hull that would take it in?


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought it was a golden pheasant but looked on google and its similar but not the same..


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Try and find out if there are any bird collectors nearby, if all else fails and the owner cant be found you could probably rehome him to somewone who has a collection of birds, I dont know whether they take birds but I know flamingoland sometimes take in unwanted exotics?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hullhunter said:


> Any one know of any where in hull that would take it in?


you need to find its owner, itsll be someone local ishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
go nock ona few doors, thats what i would do.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

This thing can fly and fly well. It could have come from miles away


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

thats beautiful :flrt: never seen one b4 with the long tail


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I doubt he will have come from far away, he probably thought hed go for a little adventure and got himself a bit lost


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You could get in touch with the National Register for lost & stolen Birds run by John Hayward who can eb contacted on: 
Tel 01869 325699 
e-mail: [email protected]

or you could contact local vets, rescue etc, Local phone books will give you a list of all these.

A lot of birds get micro chipped these days, so maybe ask a local vet to scan him for you.


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

from the photo the hackle fethers look to be siver black that of the lady amerurst phesant it could be a cross of the two or a mutation goldy im not up on ornimental phesants but is ther a shoot close to you as they do some times put ornimentals down but i kid you not it could of come from miles away and you were luck to grab it they fly like missiles

good look with it if you get stook i will find a breeder close to you on another forum that will take it


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

wow beats a blackbird doesnt it:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Pretty damn sexy is what it is!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> *goes off to google*


i thought you were scared of birds? :lol2:


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

east park have some of these in there avariys so might be worthwhile contacting them to see if they can take it if an owner cant be found...


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i thought you were scared of birds? :lol2:


 how can you resist an ass like that :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I have both Lady Amherst and Golden Pheasants. They can be flighty so well done on having caught him. There are feral populations around the country of both Lady Amherst and Goldens. They do rather well considering they are so easy to spot.
They require large avairy style pens as they are very active birds. My lady Amherst cock has become so tame he now freeranges in the garden and comes running over doing his sexy dance.

Just getting some pictures up on photobucket lol

And yes, he's a Lady Amherst x Golden.
Bottom Photos show a hybrid of the two.
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/NDG/Pheas/BRKGolden.html


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Neaww arent they sweet:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> Neaww arent they sweet:flrt:


 They are Bonkers lol

Just had 5 Lady Amherst Chicks hatched today! I'm sooooo happy.
Also got 6 Lady Amherst fertile eggs and 3 Golden Pheasant eggs due on the 30th aswell. They are stunning birds and I waited a long time to get them, so when I moved here with so much space, they were on my serch list right away. They are hard to keep as in they do require huge pens, as they are so very very active, and injuries occur if kept in smaller confined areas.


----------



## jennibear (May 16, 2009)

Its a golden pheasant and will have come from someone who keeps birds, does it have an ID ring on it or it may be chipped? all our birds are ringed or chipped - and then you will be able to contact the bird register and find its owner.

Check local vets to see if anyone has posted a lost, stick up a found if not.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

was going to ask if you get birds microchipped, but you beat me to it : victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

It's NOT a golden. It's a Lady Amherst x Golden. You can tell by the white and black ruff, and the yellow and red head feathers.
He is not a Pure Golden, nor is He a pure Lady Amherst.

The reason you get crosses between the 2 is because golden heens and lady amherst hens look very alike. That and lady amherst hens are harder to find than Golden hens, so if someone has a lone Lady Amherst Cock bird and haven't had any luck finding hens, they tend to settle on Golden hens instead. I even saw last year some selling eggs from a Golden Cock bird to pure white pheasant hens.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

jennibear said:


> Its a golden pheasant and will have come from someone who keeps birds, does it have an ID ring on it or it may be chipped? all our birds are ringed or chipped - and then you will be able to contact the bird register and find its owner.
> 
> Check local vets to see if anyone has posted a lost, stick up a found if not.


 
It's not a Golden, It's a gold lady amherst cross. 
I breed Both. My 2 Goldens are not close rung but my lady amherst cock is. I will be getting my 5 newly hatched Lady Amherst chicks rung when old enough aswell.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

some one give me £20 and u can have him..


----------



## dogmandango (Mar 31, 2009)

befor you sell it just see if its some ones pet i may be the pride and joy of some little kid and your wanting to sell it on if all else fails let it go do not sell it you would not like it some one sold your pets:censor:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

For a start, If it is someones pet and you sell it on you could end up in a bit of bother. Specially since you have public put how you found him.

I paid £10 for my PURE golden Pheasant Crosses so not worth £20 for a cross as really can't be bred from as it just leads to more crossbred hens being passed off as pure breed.

Have you contacted local Police, RSPCA, Council?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

why dont you see if East Park want him as Becky said, think its a bit cheeky saying you found him then a few hours later wanting to sell it! 

now I will collect and try and find its owners I have a large aviary and have had them before.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

i was only jokin about selling him.. i think there is a bloke who keeps them round the block so ill go and see if its his if not and he dont no any one else who keeps them then it will go to east park much to the dissapontment of my lad who thinks it proper smart. its the "ffffffpisant" acording to him he he hes only 1 1/2 bless him


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i worked at flamingo we reptiles, they dont take animals in any more .i know a bloke matt brash who is a bird expert that would help you out, he,s prob best in england we birds as i know of


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

stacy said:


> i worked at flamingo we reptiles, they dont take animals in any more .i know a bloke matt brash who is a bird expert that would help you out, he,s prob best in england we birds as i know of


 
Hes the vet at Flamingoland isnt he? Ive seen him on the TV:lol2:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

he was yes he gives me reptiles that he needs rehoming,


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

There's quite a few of those around this part of the country, they live in Brickhill Woods! Amazingly hard to spot for how colourful they are.


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

his owner lived round the corner so he is home now with his mates


----------

